# Revlon Nail Art Break-Up Polish + Shatter Duos



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2012)

Just saw these at Walgreens. Price unknown at this time since the display was just put out but the price tag wasn't put out yet.



Left to Right:


Steamy Affair
Heart Break
Love Hurts
Cruel Intentions
Star Crossed
Ice Queen
Killer Instincts
Fatal Attraction



Edit. G at Nouveau Cheap also just posted about this. lol She said her reader said it was $10.49 at Walgreens. Glad I passed on these tonight because that's pricey in _my_ book _(__*cough* __Coming from the woman who bought two bottles of Cult nail polish for $10 each and has an $18 bottle of polish from Deborah Lippmann. *cough*)_.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 19, 2012)

No more crackle.  This has been done to death already.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 19, 2012)

ooooo I LOVE how it's double ended!!!! I'm going to have to keep an eye out for the display. I like the green/silver and nude/orange


----------



## Dinitchka (Feb 19, 2012)

Overdone YES, but I will admit ... I LOVE shatter and these are too cool. I'm also loving the orange. Zadi, what's the price point?


----------



## divadoll (Feb 19, 2012)

I've can make every combo there with the ones I already have.  There's isn't one original colour out of that whole collection that wasn't made by another company or other.  It'll be a definite pass for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the double ended thing is really cool, but they are also REALLY late on this, lol. The only shatter I own is the OPI nicki minaj superbass one. Its not my favorite nail look.


----------



## Emily Stewart (Mar 2, 2012)

This product sucks. I just paid over $8 at my walgreens for this and it looks like glitter over color polish. No crackle what so ever. Im so mad I wasted money on this...


----------



## thefauxlife (Mar 3, 2012)

Really really late on this one. No thanks!


----------



## KitaRei (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree that they are SUPER late on this one, but I also like the nude/orange look.. hmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dinitchka (Mar 5, 2012)

I was at Wam-Lart on Friday and did not see these yet. I'll have to stop in at Walgreen's and check these out. Has anyone seen these at CVS?


----------

